# أحدث عمليات البلص على الإطلاق / بدون قالب سالب /



## ferasgolf (12 مايو 2007)

لقد تطورت عمليات بلص المعادن ( تشكيل المعادن بطريقة السحب العميق ) 
حيث كان المهندسون يعتمدون في تصميماتهم على مدى انسيابية جزئي القالب ومنه انسيابية الشكل 
وكان هذا الأمر يحد من عمليات التصميم فلقد كانت هنالك خطوط لا يمكن تجاوزها لكي لا يسبب التصميم انحشار القطعة المنتجة داخل القالب .... ناهيك عن التكلفة الباهظة لعمل قالبين موجي وسالب لكل قطعة . 
وبعد دراسة عميقة توصل المهندسون إلى عملية جديدة كليا وهي تعتمد على ضغط الماء وتشكله 
حيث ألغو القالب السالب تماما واستعانو فقط بالقالب الموجب للتشكيل ... والطريقة انه يقوم القالب الموجب بدفع القطعة ( صفيحة المعدن ) إلى داخل خزان مليء بالماء ويقوم بضغطها فتلقائيا 
ينضغط الماء حول القطعة ويتشكل الماء بشكل القالب الموجب ويقوم بتوزيع الضغط بالتساوي على كامل سطح الصفيحة 
فينتج الشكل المطلوب تماما ... 
والصورة المرفقة توضح ذلك ..... 
هذه العملية مطبقة عمليا في معامل الستانلس في ألمانيا وبلجيكا . 

وبهذا يكون المهندسون قد أوصلوا الهندسة الصناعية في هذا المجال إلى مرحلة متقدمة جدا حيث 
( الجودة العالية - السرعة في الإنتاج - التوفير في عمليات التصنيع )


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي علي الاهتمام والمجهود الجبار
شــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 يونيو 2007)

هل البوليمر جعل لهذه العمليات مجال واسع كما في السابق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال يضرح نفسه؟؟؟؟
ارجو المشاركه اخواني المهندسين


----------



## نزاردرويش (4 ديسمبر 2008)

يسلمو كتير على موضوعك المهم جدا ولكن هل تستطيع التوضيح اكثر للفكرة واذا ممكن صور توضح الفكرة

لانني بحاجة ماسة لهذه الفكرة واشكو من مشاكل البلص العميق

تحيااااااااتي لك


----------



## رائد الطيار (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## ferasgolf (6 ديسمبر 2008)

[




​
*
Hydroforming​
Hydroforming (or hydramolding) is a cost-effective way of shaping malleable metals such as aluminum or brass into lightweight, structurally stiff and strong pieces. One of the largest applications of hydroforming is the automotive industry, which makes use of the complex shapes possible by hydroforming to produce stronger, lighter, and more rigid unibody structures for vehicles. This technique is particularly popular with the high-end sports car industry and is also frequently employed in the shaping of aluminium tubes for bicycle frames.

Hydroforming is a specialized type of die forming that uses a high pressure hydraulic fluid to press room temperature working material into a die. To hydroform aluminum into a vehicle's frame rail, a hollow tube of aluminum is placed inside a negative mold that has the shape of the desired end result. High pressure hydraulic pistons then inject a fluid at very high pressure inside the aluminum which causes it to expand until it matches the mold. The hydroformed aluminum is then removed from the mold.

Hydroforming allows complex shapes with concavities to be formed, which would be difficult or impossible with standard solid die stamping. Hydroformed parts can often be made with a higher stiffness to weight ratio and at a lower per unit cost than traditional stamped or stamped and welded parts.

This process is based on the 1950s patent for hydramolding by Milton Garvin of the Schaible Company of Cincinnati, OH. It was originally used in producing kitchen spouts. This was done because in addition to the strengthening of the metal, hydramolding also produced less "grainy" parts, allowing for easier metal finishing.[​*

المصدر ... ويكيبيديا .. الموسوعة الحرة


----------



## أسامة علي عمر (16 مارس 2009)

*البلص باستخدام الماء*

الموضوع ملفت للنظر و لكن كنت أتمنى على الكاتب الإشارة إلى أننا نريد ضغوطا عالية للماء لكي تستطيع التغلب على مقاومة اللوح و الوصول إلى حد الخضوع أو الانسياب فكيف نحصل على ضغط الماء العالي و ماهي السماكات المسموحة للتشغيل بهذه الطريقة و ليتسع صدرك للمزيد و هل يمكن استخدام الزيت في حالة السماكات التي تزيد عن 5mm و جزاك الله كل خير و نطمع بالمزيد و لكم الشكر


----------



## بدري علي (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم


جميل جدا


----------



## hameedy (22 مارس 2009)

*هذه الطريقة للأشكال المعقدة*

إخواني الأعزاء هذه الطريقة هي للأشكال المعقدة التي يستحيل فيها إنتاجها بالطرق التقليدية حيث لا يستطيع القالب الموجب ( الذكر كما يصطلح عليه ) دخوله أو خروجه من القالب السالب عند ذلك يصنع قالب سالب فقط ويكون من أكثر من جزء حتى يتم تفكيكه وإخراج المشغولة منه بعد كبسها بالقالب عن طريق الماء أو الزيت وسأرفق مثالا ً بعد أن أقوم برسمه بعد قليل .


----------



## hameedy (22 مارس 2009)

*مثال عليه*

هذا مثال أرجو أن يكون مفهوما ً , طبعا ً الرسم من مجرد الخيال ولكن فقط لتبسيط الأمر .


----------



## سناء عبدالله (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جميله هذه المعلومه جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما ويا ريت تفاصيل اكثر وكله بثوابه ولا ايه؟؟


----------



## fmharfoush (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## وحيدالعلي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nylIvins3XE


----------



## د.عماد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*weater jet*

used for cutting the metal in defrant thicknes more than 20mm


----------

